# Karma saves his pal!



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

Last week our special Gray long haired rag doll cat ran out of the house in the middle of the night much to the horror of my wife. We took Baby Boy into our family after previous owners neglected and abused him and he's been slow to recover from it. My wife loves him so much so she was emotionally torn up thinking he was lost.

Suddenly in the midst of our search we realized that our year old GSD Karma was also not to be seen...double emotional trauma ensued.

We called for Karma to come but he didn't. We finally found him glued to the side of the house with Baby Boy boxed in below his legs! Karma had stayed right on Baby Boy's tail after he saw him flee the house and didn't let him leave the yard!

For this...we gave Karma a huge raw hide bone! GOOD BOY!










We're really surprised at how well Karma and Baby Boy have bonded together since we brought Karma home in March. They play around all the time. It seems karma has a weird desire to shove his tail and butt in Baby Boy's face. "Smell it Cat!" upon which Baby Boy swings for the baseballs!

"YIPE YIPE YIPE!"

That's the first time I ever seen a GSD run on two paws! It was hillarious!

Of course, being a hard head, he's doing it again.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very good boy, he deserved that rawhide bone.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good dog!!!! both of my dogs would just be like "So.... wheres the funny looking off limits dog?" and go about their day. though i think Shasta would miss pouncing at them....


----------

